# Jams



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

I like to rock out on the way to my predator stands, typically Ted Nugent, Silverchair, or my new favorite band, Five Finger Death Punch (they do a stunning cover of Bad Company) among other rock bands.

So what do you guys listen to to get you all fired up?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Coyotes howling back at my call.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Coyotes howling back at my call.


x2 here too


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Texas Country, go to the bottom of the page on my blog and scroll through the play list. You will hear some songs by great Texas singers of today along with some others.
http://wildedtx.blogspot.com/


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Coyotes howling back at my call.


 x3 here also, plus the sounds of nature coming alive at first light!!!


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

I don't like hearing Texas Coyotes howling back because it mostly means I have been busted here in our part of the country.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Country, Ole time Rock, Classical Rock and my Predator Caller!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

The sound of rain falling on the camper....at night while sleeping....and not hearing it in the morning, now that is great music.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

+1 on that OAC.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I have heard some people say they hate the sound of rain and are not able to sleep if it is raining...me, I have a hard time staying awake !


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

On a call said:


> I have heard some people say they hate the sound of rain and are not able to sleep if it is raining...me, I have a hard time staying awake !


Anybody who says they hate the sound of rain has never been a rancher/farmer in Texas!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Anybody who says they hate the sound of rain has never been a rancher/farmer in Texas!


Rain makes corn, corn makes whiskey, and whiskey makes my baby... feel a little frisky.









I listen to music and people TALKING all day. I don't want to hear either while enjoying the outdoors. I get fired up by the silence for the most part.

Otherwise, "Lightning Jack" is always a worthwhile tune. I actually get a little antsy when I hear it.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

My grandparents old ranch house had a metal roof and a screened in sleeping porch. I still have wonderful memories of going to sleep on that porch to the drumming of the rain on that old metal roof. I can even remember how clean and fresh the air smelled.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

You guys know what I am talking about.....it can not be beat !

When I die, I pray I am listening to a gentle rain !


----------



## BadKarma (Aug 10, 2010)

Rain on the roof is better than Sominex anytime.

On the way to the stand, give me SRV any day. I can't believe wilded doesn't have any on his blog!!! For shame for a Texan!!!!

btw, SRV = Stevie Ray Vaughn


----------

